# الى الاستاذ المهندس احمد عفيفي



## المهندس ايون (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو من المهندس احمد عفيفي سرعة الرد والافادة نظرا للاهمية
انا طالب ميكاترونيك 
وقد كونا انا وطلاب من نفس الدفعة موقعا يختص بشؤون جميع اقسام الكلية ونظرا لفعالية موقعكم الموقر وتأثيره وجدوى مواضيعه الرائعة
هل من الممكن عمل شراكة بين الموقع وموقعنا 
وذلك لزيادة فعالية الموقع مع الاحتفاظ بمكانة موقعكم المحترم
وانا اقصد قسم ميكاترونيك فحسب 
بمعنى اي من اعضائنا له القدرة على الدخول على موقعكم وتحميل ما فيه من مواد نافعة
وكذلك اعضائكم يستطيعون القدرة على ذلك ...................
مع العلم ان موقعنا هو www.mech2010.com
نرجو من حضرتكم سرعة الرد
وشكرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, بكل سرور يمكنك أنت وزملائك الإستفادة من المنتدى بقدر ما تشاء
ونحن دائماً في الخدمة
وتقبل تحياتي :84:​


----------

